# La Pavoni 1964



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello all, I have my first Lever incoming - a 1964 La Pavoni, any advise on general maintenance and upgrades that you would make ? Any do not's........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I suggest you have a read of this

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?42247&p=559923#post559923


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Is this your first espresso machine or are you moving on from something else?

Has it recently been serviced? If so you should be good to go and if not you'll need to change the seals and gaskets.

As far as upgrades, temperature strips that stick to the group head are worth having, they only cost a few pounds from amazon. If you can find a naked portafilter these are also worth having. I had mine cut but if yours is from 1964 I wouldn't cut it. Other than that leave it as it is.

What grinder are you using?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If its a 1964 model the shower screen is welded to the group head liner - if the shower screen is broken the liner can be adapted to take a standard shower screen.

If its serviced and working then great - be mindfull that these are not machines you can turn on and wander off you need to stand by once its boiling switch to the small element and them once the espresso is made unplug it. Dont run it half full, as it will eventually knacker the element - you can get them repaired by Gabor in Hungary but its £50 and a three month wait.

I would not upgrade it - they are worth more in original spec

Also be aware that the electrics particularly the switch are not splash proof.

Post up some pictures - I would be love to see it when it lands


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the link, much appreciated.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stobbart said:


> Thanks for the link, much appreciated.


You should have a look at Fracesco,s site as well - http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_storia1_eng.htm


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks jimbojohn, as it happen's that where my '64 is coming from !- arrived yesterday and yet to use so I'll update on progress as I go....

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Annunci/europiccola/1710_en_4359.htm

View attachment 33990
View attachment 33991
View attachment 33993
View attachment 33995
View attachment 33996


----------



## Stobbart (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello, Thank's for the reply and yes it's my first lever machine, I had a Gaggia Cubika which was forever failing and I'm taken with the simplicity of the Lever principal.

I bought the machine from here.

http://Thanks jimbojohn, as it happen

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Annunci/europiccola/1710_en_4359.htm

The Grinder is a question I've asked for advise on - I'd like something comparable in appearance and vintage and would be interested in suggestions.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Stobbart said:


> Thanks jimbojohn, as it happen's that where my '64 is coming from !- arrived yesterday and yet to use so I'll update on progress as I go....
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Annunci/europiccola/1710_en_4359.htm
> 
> ...


Oh one of Fransesco's - top bloke knows his pavs inside out, that has to be the oldest pav on the forum! looks great, keep us updated about how you get on with it.

cheers Jim


----------

